# انا ارى ان هذه الاسفار انطبقت على نبي الاسلام محمد



## HGeorge (29 نوفمبر 2006)

13: 1 اذا قام في وسطك نبي او حالم حلما و اعطاك اية او اعجوبة 

13: 2 و لو حدثت الاية او الاعجوبة التي كلمك عنها قائلا لنذهب وراء الهة اخرى لم تعرفها و نعبدها 

13: 3 فلا تسمع لكلام ذلك النبي او الحالم ذلك الحلم لان الرب الهكم يمتحنكم لكي يعلم هل تحبون الرب الهكم من كل قلوبكم و من كل انفسكم 

13: 4 وراء الرب الهكم تسيرون و اياه تتقون و وصاياه تحفظون و صوته تسمعون و اياه تعبدون و به تلتصقون 

13: 5 و ذلك النبي او الحالم ذلك الحلم يقتل لانه تكلم بالزيغ من وراء الرب الهكم الذي اخرجكم من ارض مصر و فداكم من بيت العبودية لكي يطوحكم عن الطريق التي امركم الرب الهكم ان تسلكوا فيها فتنزعون الشر من بينكم


انا ارى ان هذه الاسفار انطبقت على نبي الاسلام محمد,


----------



## samehvan (29 نوفمبر 2006)

> 13: 1 اذا قام في وسطك نبي او حالم حلما و اعطاك اية او اعجوبة



وهل كان محمد فى وسط إسرائيل ؟



> 13: 2 و لو حدثت الاية او الاعجوبة التي كلمك عنها قائلا لنذهب وراء الهة اخرى لم تعرفها و نعبدها



ومحمد لم يدعو إلى ألهه أخرى


> 13: 4 وراء الرب الهكم تسيرون و اياه تتقون و وصاياه تحفظون و صوته تسمعون و اياه تعبدون و به تلتصقون



وهل حفظت الوصايا ؟


----------



## islam-guide (29 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا يا سامح


----------



## Raymond (30 نوفمبر 2006)

*HGEORGE : انا أري ان "الحصان الاخضر" الذي سيؤمن به ربع العالم و يتبعه الموجود في سفر الرؤيا ليوحنا منطبقا تماما...فالحصان لاتباعه علامة علي جباههم....و علم الاسلام نراه أخضرا دائما
و برضه ده كله مجرد أجتهاد لا يمت "للعلم" بشيء .. بل هي فقط محاولة لتشغيل المخ اللي ربنا كرمنا بيه عن الحيوانات..*


----------



## islam-guide (30 نوفمبر 2006)

اجتهاد خطأ


----------



## My Rock (30 نوفمبر 2006)

samehvan قال:


> وهل كان محمد فى وسط إسرائيل ؟


 
*مسكة حلوة يا جورج*
*يبقى اذا مش من وسط بني اسرائيل, ازاي تريدون تلفيق ما جاء في الكتاب المقدس مقارنة بموسى؟*
*اذا رفضت هذا ترفض ذلك ايضا!*


----------



## gohn (1 ديسمبر 2006)

صح كده يا my roc ( يا ابو الزعامه ) دي ضربه في مقتل علشان شويه كتاب لاينتمون لالاعقل بشئ مثل احمد ديدات الذي لم يحاور قط مجرد مسيحي مصر بل يحاور الاجانب وفعلان انتصر عليهم بس مش علشان انه صح لا ده علشان ان الاجانب مش بيعرفو القرأن وجهله به فلم يستطيعو ان يفحموه مثلما يفعل ابونا ذكريا بطرس لبي من حرقه دمهم وغلهم انهم اطلقو علي بشري ادمي الفاظ الحيوانات ايوه فعلن قالوا كده لانهم ما بيدهم حيله الا طلب دمه يعني بمنتهي الصراحه                { قصر ديل يا اذعرْ }


----------



## samehvan (3 ديسمبر 2006)

> ماى روك
> 
> مسكة حلوة يا جورج
> يبقى اذا مش من وسط بني اسرائيل, ازاي تريدون تلفيق ما جاء في الكتاب المقدس مقارنة بموسى؟
> اذا رفضت هذا ترفض ذلك ايضا!





> جون
> 
> صح كده يا my roc ( يا ابو الزعامه ) دي ضربه في مقتل علشان



لا طبعا يا ماى روك لا وجه للمقارنة لأن ما نقوله نحن عن النبوءه يقول من وسط إخوتهم وليس من وسطك كما قال فى العدد السابق له

وأنت تعلم الفرق بالتأكيد ,, فلا تعارض بين الفكرتين


----------



## My Rock (3 ديسمبر 2006)

samehvan قال:


> لا طبعا يا ماى روك لا وجه للمقارنة لأن ما نقوله نحن عن النبوءه يقول من وسط إخوتهم وليس من وسطك كما قال فى العدد السابق له
> 
> وأنت تعلم الفرق بالتأكيد ,, فلا تعارض بين الفكرتين


 
هل تقصد النص التالي

«يُقِيمُ لكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ *نَبِيّاً مِنْ وَسَطِكَ* مِنْ إِخْوَتِكَ مِثْلِي. لهُ تَسْمَعُونَ. 
 
ام غيره؟


----------



## samehvan (3 ديسمبر 2006)

> هل تقصد النص التالي
> 
> «يُقِيمُ لكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ نَبِيّاً مِنْ وَسَطِكَ مِنْ إِخْوَتِكَ مِثْلِي. لهُ تَسْمَعُونَ.
> 
> ام غيره



نعم هو هذا بالضبط

كان نفسى أهنيكم بعيدكم فى موضوع منفصل لكل واحد بإسمه لكن الإدارة وقفت الموضوعات الجديدة 
عموما كل عام وأنتم بخير وألف صحة وسعاده           :999: :36_3_11: :748pf: ld:


----------



## HGeorge (5 ديسمبر 2006)

samehvan قال:


> وهل كان محمد فى وسط إسرائيل ؟



مين الي جاب سيرة اسرائيل؟؟


----------



## HGeorge (5 ديسمبر 2006)

Raymond قال:


> *HGEORGE : انا أري ان "الحصان الاخضر" الذي سيؤمن به ربع العالم و يتبعه الموجود في سفر الرؤيا ليوحنا منطبقا تماما...فالحصان لاتباعه علامة علي جباههم....و علم الاسلام نراه أخضرا دائما
> ..*



سفر الرؤيا 6: 8 :فنظرت و اذا فرس اخضر و الجالس عليه اسمه الموت و الهاوية تتبعه و اعطيا سلطانا على ربع الارض ان يقتلا بالسيف و الجوع و الموت و بوحوش الارض


----------



## samehvan (5 ديسمبر 2006)

> مين الي جاب سيرة اسرائيل؟؟



هو النبى المخاطب فى النبوءه كان فين يا أستاذى ؟؟

13: 1 اذا قام في وسطك نبي او حالم حلما و اعطاك اية او اعجوبة 

وسطك دى يعنى فين ؟


----------



## HGeorge (5 ديسمبر 2006)

samehvan قال:


> وسطك دى يعنى فين ؟



الظاهر انو عندنك مشاكل في العربي!!!!!

يا اخوان, حد يحكيلو و يفهمو وسطك دى يعنى فين !!!!


----------



## samehvan (6 ديسمبر 2006)

> الظاهر انو عندنك مشاكل في العربي!!!!!
> 
> يا اخوان, حد يحكيلو و يفهمو وسطك دى يعنى فين !!!!



متشكرين يا عم على السخرية دى

بس شكلك هيبقى وحش قوى لما نكتشف إن المشكله فى فهمك إنت

آدى النص كامل

فى سفر التثنية ( المخاطب فيه موسى على طول الخط ) والإصحاح الثالث عشر

1«إِذَا قَامَ فِي وَسَطِكَ نَبِيٌّ أَوْ حَالِمٌ حُلْمًا، وَأَعْطَاكَ آيَةً أَوْ أُعْجُوبَةً، 2وَلَوْ حَدَثَتِ الآيَةُ أَوِ الأُعْجُوبَةُ الَّتِي كَلَّمَكَ عَنْهَا قَائِلاً: لِنَذْهَبْ وَرَاءَ آلِهَةٍ أُخْرَى لَمْ تَعْرِفْهَا وَنَعْبُدْهَا، 3فَلاَ تَسْمَعْ لِكَلاَمِ ذلِكَ النَّبِيِّ أَوِ الْحَالِمِ ذلِكَ الْحُلْمَ، لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ إِلهَكُمْ يَمْتَحِنُكُمْ لِكَيْ يَعْلَمَ هَلْ تُحِبُّونَ الرَّبَّ إِلهَكُمْ مِنْ كُلِّ قُلُوبِكُمْ وَمِنْ كُلِّ أَنْفُسِكُمْ. 4وَرَاءَ الرَّبِّ إِلهِكُمْ تَسِيرُونَ، وَإِيَّاهُ تَتَّقُونَ، وَوَصَايَاهُ تَحْفَظُونَ، وَصَوْتَهُ تَسْمَعُونَ، وَإِيَّاهُ تَعْبُدُونَ، وَبِهِ تَلْتَصِقُونَ. 5وَذلِكَ النَّبِيُّ أَوِ الْحَالِمُ ذلِكَ الْحُلْمَ يُقْتَلُ، لأَنَّهُ تَكَلَّمَ بِالزَّيْغِ مِنْ وَرَاءِ الرَّبِّ إِلهِكُمُ الَّذِي أَخْرَجَكُمْ مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ، وَفَدَاكُمْ مِنْ بَيْتِ الْعُبُودِيَّةِ، لِكَيْ يُطَوِّحَكُمْ عَنِ الطَّرِيقِ الَّتِي أَمَرَكُمُ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكُمْ أَنْ تَسْلُكُوا فِيهَا. فَتَنْزِعُونَ الشَّرَّ مِنْ بَيْنِكُمْ.

بيكلم مين يا أستاذ يا مؤدب ؟؟ بيكلم موسى 
وأخرج مين من أرض مصر يا أستاذ اللغة العربية ؟؟؟ أخرج بنى إسرائيل
يبقى المقصود من وسط مين يا عالم يا عبقرى ؟؟؟ من وسط بنى إسرائيل

وراجع حضرتك تفسير القس أنطونيوس فكرى صفحة 52 للسفر هتلاقيه كاتب بالحرف " من وسطك = أى من الشعب "
شعب مين يا أستاذى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

أكرر أنا جملتك بعد إذنك



> *يا اخوان, حد يحكيلو و يفهمو وسطك دى يعنى فين !!!!*


----------



## طبيبة مسلمة (6 ديسمبر 2006)

*تمام كده*

مية مية يااخ  سامح تمام كده وياريت ماى روك او  h george  يردوا  :smil12:


----------



## samehvan (6 ديسمبر 2006)

> اظن انت الي مش فاهم و لا بدك تفهم....
> اقرا السفر مرتين و ثلاث و عشرة, و افهم المعنى المقصود..



طيب ما تتفضل حضرتك وتفهمنى

منكم نستفيد


----------



## My Rock (6 ديسمبر 2006)

samehvan قال:


> نعم هو هذا بالضبط


 
ما علاقة النص بمحمد؟


----------



## samehvan (7 ديسمبر 2006)

> ما علاقة النص بمحمد؟



علشان أجاوبك هنخرج بره الموضوع ,, وإنت عارف إنى بحب ألتزم بموضوع الحوار لكن لو تحب نتكلم فيه معنديش مانع


----------



## OsAmA_bIn_HaMeD (9 ديسمبر 2006)

الله يباركلك يا سامح


----------



## Fadie (10 ديسمبر 2006)

> علشان أجاوبك هنخرج بره الموضوع ,, وإنت عارف إنى بحب ألتزم بموضوع الحوار لكن لو تحب نتكلم فيه معنديش مانع


 
انا احب


----------



## My Rock (10 ديسمبر 2006)

*و انا ايضا.. اسف اني اتأخرت في الرد بس كلها ايام و تلقاني نابصلك في القسم هذا...*


----------



## samehvan (10 ديسمبر 2006)

> انا احب
> 
> و انا ايضا.. اسف اني اتأخرت في الرد بس كلها ايام و تلقاني نابصلك في القسم هذا...



وأنا كمان أحب ,, على بركة الله وبسم الله

ومتهيألى إتكلمنا فى الموضوع ده قبل كده بس على السريع

طيب الموضوع إحنا مش هنقول إن له علاقة بمحمد إحنا هنقول عاوزين نفسر بس أو نفهم النص

النص بيقول 

سفر التثنية

«يُقِيمُ لَكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ نَبِيًّا مِنْ وَسَطِكَ مِنْ إِخْوَتِكَ مِثْلِي. لَهُ تَسْمَعُونَ. 16حَسَبَ كُلِّ مَا طَلَبْتَ مِنَ الرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ فِي حُورِيبَ يَوْمَ الاجْتِمَاعِ قَائِلاً: لاَ أَعُودُ أَسْمَعُ صَوْتَ الرَّبِّ إِلهِي وَلاَ أَرَى هذِهِ النَّارَ الْعَظِيمَةَ أَيْضًا لِئَلاَّ أَمُوتَ. 17قَالَ لِيَ الرَّبُّ: قَدْ أَحْسَنُوا فِي مَا تَكَلَّمُوا. 18أُقِيمُ لَهُمْ نَبِياًّ مِنْ وَسَطِ إِخْوَتِهِمْ مِثْلَكَ، وَأَجْعَلُ كَلاَمِي فِي فَمِهِ، فَيُكَلِّمُهُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا أُوصِيهِ بِهِ. 

عاوزين نعرف إيه الفرق فى الشخصيات بين النبى الأول والنبى الثانى


----------



## Fadie (11 ديسمبر 2006)

الاتنين شخصية واحدة...يسوع المسيح

اريد ان اعرف ما الذى يدل على انه محمد؟؟؟عشان قال اقيم لهم نبيا من وسط اخوتهم مثلك؟؟؟


----------



## FRAFERO (11 ديسمبر 2006)

فادي كل اللي قدر يعمله إلغاء مشاركتي للعجز عن الرد عليها و أتحدي أن يرد أحد هذه النبؤة تتكلم عن بولس و عندي ألف دليل  :beee: :beee:


----------



## Fadie (11 ديسمبر 2006)

افتح موضوع يا شاطر و هرد عليك

لا تخلط المواضيع


----------



## OsAmA_bIn_HaMeD (11 ديسمبر 2006)

فاضل

انا عاوز اعرف انت قفلت موضوع   " سؤال يا اخوتى " ليه

عشان معرفتش تجاوب على كلامى صح


المفروض ان النقاش مفتوح لحد مالحق يظهر   مش لحد مانتوا ماتعرفوش تجاوبوا 


عالعموم اتعودنا منكم على كدا خلص

هداكم الله


----------



## My Rock (11 ديسمبر 2006)

samehvan قال:


> سفر التثنية
> 
> «يُقِيمُ لَكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ نَبِيًّا مِنْ وَسَطِكَ مِنْ إِخْوَتِكَ مِثْلِي. لَهُ تَسْمَعُونَ. 16حَسَبَ كُلِّ مَا طَلَبْتَ مِنَ الرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ فِي حُورِيبَ يَوْمَ الاجْتِمَاعِ قَائِلاً: لاَ أَعُودُ أَسْمَعُ صَوْتَ الرَّبِّ إِلهِي وَلاَ أَرَى هذِهِ النَّارَ الْعَظِيمَةَ أَيْضًا لِئَلاَّ أَمُوتَ. 17قَالَ لِيَ الرَّبُّ: قَدْ أَحْسَنُوا فِي مَا تَكَلَّمُوا. 18أُقِيمُ لَهُمْ نَبِياًّ مِنْ وَسَطِ إِخْوَتِهِمْ مِثْلَكَ، وَأَجْعَلُ كَلاَمِي فِي فَمِهِ، فَيُكَلِّمُهُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا أُوصِيهِ بِهِ.
> 
> عاوزين نعرف إيه الفرق فى الشخصيات بين النبى الأول والنبى الثانى


 
لاحظ معي يا اخ سامح
يُقِيمُ لَكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ نَبِيًّا مِنْ وَسَطِكَ مِنْ إِخْوَتِكَ مِثْلِي. لَهُ تَسْمَعُونَ
ما يقابل
هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي به سررت. له اسمعوا.

هذا ولا ننسى ان المسيح صرح ان ما قاله موسى يخص بالنبوءة عنه شخصيا
Joh 5:46  لأَنَّكُمْ لَوْ كُنْتُمْ تُصَدِّقُونَ مُوسَى لَكُنْتُمْ تُصَدِّقُونَنِي لأَنَّهُ هُوَ كَتَبَ عَنِّي. 

و أهم مميزات النبوة انت تختص بالذي سيكون من وسط بني اسرائيل و المسيح هو ايضا
و أن رسالته مقدمة لليهود لانه قال انهمسيسمعون له

و الان بدل ما نبحث عن اوجه التفرقة, لماذا لا نحاول ان نجد اوجه التجارب فذلك اسهل؟ ما رايك؟
سلام و نعمة


----------



## Fadie (12 ديسمبر 2006)

My Rock قال:


> لاحظ معي يا اخ سامح
> يُقِيمُ لَكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ نَبِيًّا مِنْ وَسَطِكَ مِنْ إِخْوَتِكَ مِثْلِي. لَهُ تَسْمَعُونَ
> ما يقابل
> هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي به سررت. له اسمعوا.
> ...


 
و نضيف ايضا 

Deu 18:15 «يُقِيمُ لكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ نَبِيّاً مِنْ وَسَطِكَ مِنْ إِخْوَتِكَ مِثْلِي. لهُ تَسْمَعُونَ.

سيقيم الرب نبيا من وسطك من اخوتك

هو يهوة القدير كان بيكلم مين فى هذا الاصحاح؟؟؟

Deu 18:1 «لا يَكُونُ لِلكَهَنَةِ اللاوِيِّينَ كُلِّ سِبْطِ لاوِي قِسْمٌ وَلا نَصِيبٌ مَعَ إِسْرَائِيل. يَأْكُلُونَ وَقَائِدَ الرَّبِّ وَنَصِيبَهُ. 
Deu 18:2 فَلا يَكُونُ لهُ نَصِيبٌ فِي وَسَطِ إِخْوَتِهِ. الرَّبُّ هُوَ نَصِيبُهُ كَمَا قَال لهُ. 
Deu 18:3 «وَهَذَا يَكُونُ حَقُّ الكَهَنَةِ مِنَ الشَّعْبِ مِنَ الذِينَ يَذْبَحُونَ الذَّبَائِحَ بَقَراً كَانَتْ أَوْ غَنَماً. يُعْطُونَ الكَاهِنَ السَّاعِدَ وَالفَكَّيْنِ وَالكِرْشَ. 
Deu 18:4 وَتُعْطِيهِ أَوَّل حِنْطَتِكَ وَخَمْرِكَ وَزَيْتِكَ وَأَوَّل جَزَازِ غَنَمِكَ. 
Deu 18:5 لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ إِلهَكَ قَدِ اخْتَارَهُ مِنْ جَمِيعِ أَسْبَاطِكَ لِيَقِفَ وَيَخْدِمَ بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ هُوَ وَبَنُوهُ كُل الأَيَّامِ. 
Deu 18:6 «وَإِذَا جَاءَ لاوِيٌّ مِنْ أَحَدِ أَبْوَابِكَ مِنْ جَمِيعِ إِسْرَائِيل حَيْثُ هُوَ مُتَغَرِّبٌ وَجَاءَ بِكُلِّ رَغْبَةِ نَفْسِهِ إِلى المَكَانِ الذِي يَخْتَارُهُ الرَّبُّ 
Deu 18:7 وَخَدَمَ بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ مِثْل جَمِيعِ إِخْوَتِهِ اللاوِيِّينَ الوَاقِفِينَ هُنَاكَ أَمَامَ الرَّبِّ 
Deu 18:8 يَأْكُلُونَ أَقْسَاماً مُتَسَاوِيَةً عَدَا مَا يَبِيعُهُ عَنْ آبَائِهِ. 
Deu 18:9 «مَتَى دَخَلتَ الأَرْضَ التِي يُعْطِيكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ لا تَتَعَلمْ أَنْ تَفْعَل مِثْل رِجْسِ أُولئِكَ الأُمَمِ. 
Deu 18:10 لا يُوجَدْ فِيكَ مَنْ يُجِيزُ ابْنَهُ أَوِ ابْنَتَهُ فِي النَّارِ وَلا مَنْ يَعْرُفُ عِرَافَةً وَلا عَائِفٌ وَلا مُتَفَائِلٌ وَلا سَاحِرٌ 
Deu 18:11 وَلا مَنْ يَرْقِي رُقْيَةً وَلا مَنْ يَسْأَلُ جَانّاً أَوْ تَابِعَةً وَلا مَنْ يَسْتَشِيرُ المَوْتَى. 
Deu 18:12 لأَنَّ كُل مَنْ يَفْعَلُ ذَلِكَ مَكْرُوهٌ عِنْدَ الرَّبِّ. وَبِسَبَبِ هَذِهِ الأَرْجَاسِ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ طَارِدُهُمْ مِنْ أَمَامِكَ. 
Deu 18:13 تَكُونُ كَامِلاً لدَى الرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ. 
Deu 18:14 إِنَّ هَؤُلاءِ الأُمَمَ الذِينَ تَخْلُفُهُمْ يَسْمَعُونَ لِلعَائِفِينَ وَالعَرَّافِينَ. وَأَمَّا أَنْتَ فَلمْ يَسْمَحْ لكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ هَكَذَا.​ 
من اول الاصحاح و يهوة يكلم اللاويين لأن موسى كان من سبط لاوى

فحين يقول يهوة انه سيقيم نبيا من وسطك اى من وسط اسرائيل...من اخوتك...من اخوة مين؟ من اخوة لاوى

و من اى سبط جاء السيد المسيح؟؟؟

سبط يهوذا اخا لاوى!

ثم ننظر ايضا

Deu 18:17 قَال لِيَ الرَّبُّ: قَدْ أَحْسَنُوا فِي مَا تَكَلمُوا. 

Deu 18:18 أُقِيمُ لهُمْ نَبِيّاً مِنْ وَسَطِ إِخْوَتِهِمْ مِثْلكَ وَأَجْعَلُ كَلامِي فِي فَمِهِ فَيُكَلِّمُهُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا أُوصِيهِ بِهِ. 

فلم يكن هذا كلام عن شخص أخر بل ان موسى يقول ما سمعه من يهوة القدير ليعيده على مسامع اللاويين.

اى ان النبوة عن نبى مثل اثنين

الاول هو يهوة (ع15)

الثانى هو موسى (ع16)

و هذا تأكيد على الوهية المسيح و على بشريته ايضا فالكلمة حين تجسد كان له طبيعتين ألهية و بشرية

و الان هل اكد العهد الجديد على انطباق هذه النبوة عن المسيح؟؟؟

نعم

Act 3:22 فَإِنَّ مُوسَى قَالَ لِلآبَاءِ: إِنَّ نَبِيّاً مِثْلِي سَيُقِيمُ لَكُمُ الرَّبُّ إِلَهُكُمْ مِنْ إِخْوَتِكُمْ. لَهُ تَسْمَعُونَ فِي كُلِّ مَا يُكَلِّمُكُمْ بِهِ. 

Act 3:23 وَيَكُونُ أَنَّ كُلَّ نَفْسٍ لاَ تَسْمَعُ لِذَلِكَ النَّبِيِّ تُبَادُ مِنَ الشَّعْبِ. 

انظر التطابق الرهيب

Deu 18:19 وَيَكُونُ أَنَّ الإِنْسَانَ الذِي لا يَسْمَعُ لِكَلامِي الذِي يَتَكَلمُ بِهِ بِاسْمِي أَنَا أُطَالِبُهُ. 

و قد أكدها ايضا فى اعمال الرسل 7:37

Act 7:37 «هَذَا هُوَ مُوسَى الَّذِي قَالَ لِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ: نَبِيّاً مِثْلِي سَيُقِيمُ لَكُمُ الرَّبُّ إِلَهُكُمْ مِنْ إِخْوَتِكُمْ. لَهُ تَسْمَعُونَ. 

فهل مازال هناك اشكال؟؟؟

:dntknw:


----------



## samehvan (12 ديسمبر 2006)

> فهل مازال هناك اشكال؟؟؟



ربنا ما يجيب مشاكل ولا إشكالات يا باشا

طيب بص يا عم فادى ,, وماى روك طبعا

يُقِيمُ لَكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ نَبِيًّا مِنْ وَسَطِكَ مِنْ إِخْوَتِكَ مِثْلِي. لَهُ تَسْمَعُونَ

يعنى ما تريد قوله فى النبوه الثانيه ( والتى أثبتت بها بشريه المسيح ) ثبت فعلا فى النبوه الأولى فلا حاجه لتكراره
بمعنى 


> و أهم مميزات النبوة انت تختص بالذي سيكون من وسط بني اسرائيل



ثبتت فى كلمة وسطك



> من اخوة لاوى ,,, و من اى سبط جاء السيد المسيح؟؟؟ ,, سبط يهوذا اخا لاوى!


ثبتت من كلمة من إخوتك



> الاول هو يهوة


ثبتت من كلمة مثلى



> والثانى بشريته



ثبتت من كلمة نبيا فلا نبوه لبنى البشر إلا من البشر ( الرسل من أى خليقه ) ولكن النبوه من البشر فقط



> و أن رسالته مقدمة لليهود لانه قال انهم سيسمعون له



ثبتت فى كلمة له تسمعون

وكما ترى فكل ما تحاول إثباته فى النبوه الثانيه قد ثبت فعلا فى النبوه الأولى ,, فيكون للنبوه الثانيه معنى آخر وشخصية أخرى


----------



## Fadie (12 ديسمبر 2006)

لو كنت ركزت شوية فى النص كنت فهمت
Deu 18:17 قَال لِيَ الرَّبُّ: قَدْ أَحْسَنُوا فِي مَا تَكَلمُوا. 
Deu 18:18 أُقِيمُ لهُمْ نَبِيّاً مِنْ وَسَطِ إِخْوَتِهِمْ مِثْلكَ وَأَجْعَلُ كَلامِي فِي فَمِهِ فَيُكَلِّمُهُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا أُوصِيهِ بِهِ. 

كلام يهوة انتهى فى العدد 16 و هنا يتكلم موسى مع بنى شعبه فلم يكن احدا من الشعب مع يهوة و موسى حينما تكلموا و كان هذا اخبار موسى عما قاله يهوة و ليس نبوة اخرى منفصلة الى شعبه و لو قرأت باقية الاصحاح ستجد ان موسى اخبر لكل ما قاله يهوة و كذلك فى طول ما طلب يهوة من موسى ان يقوله لشعبه هكذا فعل


----------



## My Rock (12 ديسمبر 2006)

samehvan قال:


> ربنا ما يجيب مشاكل ولا إشكالات يا باشا
> 
> طيب بص يا عم فادى ,, وماى روك طبعا
> 
> ...


 
نحن بصدد ان نعرف معنى النبوءة و قصدها بأي شخص و لسنا بصدد ان نعلن الوهية المسيح, فهذا امر اخر له رده و له تفسيراته عزيزي سامح





> ثبتت فى كلمة وسطك
> 
> 
> ثبتت من كلمة من إخوتك
> ...


 
و الان, من هو من وسط موسى؟ و من اخوته؟ و مثله؟

سلام و نعمة


----------



## FRAFERO (12 ديسمبر 2006)

ممكن سؤال فادي من غير حذف ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## FRAFERO (12 ديسمبر 2006)

*أنت بردك هذا تنفي الألوهية عن المسيح لن محور الكلام عن نبي و ليس عن إله فلو أنت مقتنع بأن الكلام هذا عن المسيح فهو إذن نبي و ليس إله و لو حضرتك مقتنع بأن المسيح إله فإذن هذا الكلام لا ينطبق عليه لإن الكلام عن نبي *

*و شكرا *


----------



## My Rock (12 ديسمبر 2006)

FRAFERO قال:


> *أنت بردك هذا تنفي الألوهية عن المسيح لن محور الكلام عن نبي و ليس عن إله فلو أنت مقتنع بأن الكلام هذا عن المسيح فهو إذن نبي و ليس إله و لو حضرتك مقتنع بأن المسيح إله فإذن هذا الكلام لا ينطبق عليه لإن الكلام عن نبي *
> 
> *و شكرا *


 
قلنا ان معناها و شرح عدم نفيها لالوهية المسيح موضوع اخر تفضل بطرحه اذا اردت النقاش فيه
النبوءة هذه لا تنفي الوهية المسيح ابدا و ليها ردها و شرحها نأتي اليها في موضوع مستقل
الموضوع بصدد معرفة لمين هذه النبوءة و تنطبق على مين
سلام و نعمة


----------



## FRAFERO (12 ديسمبر 2006)

*أنا موافق لطرح مسألة ألوهية المسيح فهل من مشارك ؟؟؟*


----------



## My Rock (12 ديسمبر 2006)

FRAFERO قال:


> *أنا موافق لطرح مسألة ألوهية المسيح فهل من مشارك ؟؟؟*


 
و انا موافق ان استمر معاك
بس خلي بالك, اي قلة ادب او نسخ و لصق, تعرف مصيره...


----------



## FRAFERO (12 ديسمبر 2006)

*حرر من قبل my rock*
*لخروج الكاتب عن جوهر الموضوع*


----------



## My Rock (12 ديسمبر 2006)

يا فار انا قلتلك في موضوع مستقل
و كما حذرتك من النسخ و اللصق


----------



## FRAFERO (13 ديسمبر 2006)

My Rock قال:


> يا فار انا قلتلك في موضوع مستقل
> و كما حذرتك من النسخ و اللصق


 هنبدأ بالغلط يا عم صخرة مش صخرة الكنيسة برده بطرس اللي كذب و حلف كذب و أنكر ربه 

أنا مقدرش أبدأ موضوع جديد مش عارف ليه مش موجود ده في إمكانية المشاركة
و بالنسبه للنسخ و اللصق أنا لا أحفظ كتابكم المقدس فلازم أنسخه من مكان و ألصقهولك


----------



## My Rock (13 ديسمبر 2006)

FRAFERO قال:


> هنبدأ بالغلط يا عم صخرة مش صخرة الكنيسة برده بطرس اللي كذب و حلف كذب و أنكر ربه
> 
> أنا مقدرش أبدأ موضوع جديد مش عارف ليه مش موجود ده في إمكانية المشاركة
> و بالنسبه للنسخ و اللصق أنا لا أحفظ كتابكم المقدس فلازم أنسخه من مكان و ألصقهولك


 
غلطت فيك متى و أين؟ ام هي عبارة حفظتوها في المحاورات؟
و من الذي يقل ادبه؟ الست انت بوصف بطرس بالكذب؟ فهاك مثلها
محمدك كان اكبر الكذابين 
هل يعجبك الحوار بهذه الطريقة؟ اذا كان نعم, فانا لا يعجبني الحوار فجد شخص اخر تتحاور معه بهذا المستوى السافل
بعدين انا لم اطلب منك ان تكتب النصوص بدون نسخ, بل الموضوع و فكرته يا اخ فار
بعدين بالنسبة لصلاحياتكفي طرح موضوع جديد, راجع قسم الاعلانات و انت تعرف السبب
سلام و عنمة


----------



## FRAFERO (13 ديسمبر 2006)

*خفة الدم و الاستظراف مكانه فى منتديات المراحيض الاسلامية مش هنا*

*Fadie*


----------



## samehvan (13 ديسمبر 2006)

Fadie قال:


> لو كنت ركزت شوية فى النص كنت فهمت
> Deu 18:17 قَال لِيَ الرَّبُّ: قَدْ أَحْسَنُوا فِي مَا تَكَلمُوا.
> Deu 18:18 أُقِيمُ لهُمْ نَبِيّاً مِنْ وَسَطِ إِخْوَتِهِمْ مِثْلكَ وَأَجْعَلُ كَلامِي فِي فَمِهِ فَيُكَلِّمُهُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا أُوصِيهِ بِهِ.
> 
> كلام يهوة انتهى فى العدد 16 و هنا يتكلم موسى مع بنى شعبه فلم يكن احدا من الشعب مع يهوة و موسى حينما تكلموا و كان هذا اخبار موسى عما قاله يهوة و ليس نبوة اخرى منفصلة الى شعبه و لو قرأت باقية الاصحاح ستجد ان موسى اخبر لكل ما قاله يهوة و كذلك فى طول ما طلب يهوة من موسى ان يقوله لشعبه هكذا فعل



طيب نمشى واحده واحده يا فادى ,, وهنلاقى إن صعب جدا إنه يكون زى ما بتقول ليه ؟؟

نشوف الجملتين كده

يُقِيمُ لَكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ نَبِيًّا مِنْ وَسَطِكَ مِنْ إِخْوَتِكَ مِثْلِي. لَهُ تَسْمَعُونَ

أُقِيمُ لهُمْ نَبِيّاً مِنْ وَسَطِ إِخْوَتِهِمْ مِثْلكَ وَأَجْعَلُ كَلامِي فِي فَمِهِ فَيُكَلِّمُهُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا أُوصِيهِ بِهِ.

هتلاقى من وسطك أصبحت من وسط إخوتهم

مثلى أصبحت مثلك ,, وليس العكس

ليصير لدينا أربعة إحتمالات

الأول :- أن موسى فهم خطأ ( وأذكر أننا فى موضوع سابق إستبعدنا ذلك )
الثانى :- أن موسى كذب ( وهذا بالطبع لا يجوز القول به )
الثالث :- أن هناك خطأ إما فى النسخ أو الترجمة
الرابع :- أن يكون هناك تفسير آخر غير ما تقول

فأيهم أصح ؟؟؟؟


----------



## Fadie (13 ديسمبر 2006)

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله



> هتلاقى من وسطك أصبحت من وسط إخوتهم


 
يُقِيمُ لكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ نَبِيّاً مِنْ وَسَطِكَ مِنْ إِخْوَتِكَ مِثْلِي. لهُ تَسْمَعُونَ. 

أُقِيمُ لهُمْ نَبِيّاً مِنْ وَسَطِ إِخْوَتِهِمْ مِثْلكَ وَأَجْعَلُ كَلامِي فِي فَمِهِ فَيُكَلِّمُهُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا أُوصِيهِ بِهِ. 

هو سبط يهوذا دة مش من وسط اسرائيل؟؟؟

هو سبط يهوذا دة مش اخوة سبط لاوى؟؟؟

ليه تحوير الكلام؟؟؟



> مثلى أصبحت مثلك ,, وليس العكس


 
من قال ان "مثلى" تحولت؟؟؟

سبحان الله

لماذا قلت ان مثلى تحولت الى مثلك؟؟؟عجيب فعلا هو لما يقول يقيم الرب الاله سيقيم نبى يبقى مش مثل موسى؟؟؟غريب فعلا فعلا فعلا


----------



## steven gerrard (12 يناير 2007)

سامح فان لاتوجد صله قرابه بين محمد والاسباط


----------

